# DG (Deutche Grammophon) discovery for beginners



## DamoX

Hi, classic freaks.

I've found an iPhone / iPad app named DG discovery by Deutche Grammophon, that can let classical music beginners (like me) know more and more about classical music provided by this label for 3600 yen (about $36) per year.

Of course purchased some more albums released not only via DG but also other record labels, due to this app ... but it, with various material, looks very suitable for classic beginners.

Any opinions?


----------



## Animato

Hi DamoX,
that is really a good thing ! But how do you choose the pieces, you are listening to? Do you take your time to listen to some of the longer pieces until the end? 
Tchaikovskij's fifth symphony is a good choice. Try Rachmaninov's Symphony no. 2. It is enormous ! I would recommend it for "beginners" of classical music. 

Have fun listening to classical music !


----------



## DamoX

Good questions thanks a lot. 

Sometimes random choices, sometimes editors' recommendations, and sometimes my favourite artists' or composers' stuffs ... I listen to. Case by case, really. 

Enjoying much everyday.


----------

